# Are the PSN Server hackers back? >_<



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven’t been able to sign-in to PSN for the past 12 hours.

Error. Message.

An error has occurred. You have been signed out of [email protected]
(80710A06)

I heard an announcement about hackers pinging the Sony PlayStation servers world wide, and the Sony us.playstation sign-in server is down and psn is down. 

I wonder if these hackers are pinging the Sony servers till they stop working, what are they trying to prove?


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes they're back. Something to do with the DDoS attacks. The hackers are just idiots who have nothing better to do because they wont get anywhere but stop millions of people from gaming and logging in. They said it could be a full day or 2 for it to get back to fully working order!


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

BigMoab said:


> Yes they're back. Something to do with the DDoS attacks. The hackers are just idiots who have nothing better to do because they wont get anywhere but stop millions of people from gaming and logging in. They said it could be a full day or 2 for it to get back to fully working order!


Damn dude. These dudes are really pissed and by the way, they're not idiots or they wouldn't been able to shut down Sony servers and also they're the reason the god hates gay people sites are gone.

But yeah, video games is a bit much but hey Sony is stealing from us and the people seem to keep getting a bit madder and madder about it.

I can see why they're mad and stuff but they're probably going to get sued hardcore if anybody finds out who they may be.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

-whew o-o...takes xbox and hugs it tight-


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

DaChozenOnez said:


> -whew o-o...takes xbox and hugs it tight-


Reminds me of that one hacker who told Microsoft that he could help them prevent hackers...

Although, he is just trying to prove a point that it is easy to hack into people's accounts.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Elvenleader3 said:


> Reminds me of that one hacker who told Microsoft that he could help them prevent hackers...
> 
> Although, he is just trying to prove a point that it is easy to hack into people's accounts.


The thing is, XBL has a lot more servers then PSN so it is a lot harder...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> The thing is, XBL has a lot more servers then PSN so it is a lot harder...


I wish they would go find Sony and deal with the main corporation and deal with them face to face. They need to leave the online users online we are not sony, I just wanna go online and play my games. Take it to the Main Corp thats all I'm saying, have a fight to the death lol..


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Official statement via US PS Blog.*

We’re aware certain functions of PlayStation Network are down. We will report back here as soon as we can with more information.

Thank you for your patience.

*Official statement via EU PS Blog*.

As you are no doubt aware, the current emergency outage is continuing this afternoon and all Sony Online Network services remain unavailable. Our support teams are investigating the cause of the problem, including the possibility of targeted behaviour by an outside party. If the reported Network problems are indeed caused by such acts, we would like to once again thank our customers who have borne the brunt of the attack through interrupted service.

Our engineers are continuing to work to restore and maintain the services, and we appreciate our customers’ continued support. For further information, please refer to updates on PlayStation.com, here on PlayStation.Blog and via our @PlayStationEU twitter feed.

*Update*

*Via EU PS Blog*

While we are investigating the cause of the Network outage, we wanted to alert you that it may be a full day or two before we’re able to get the service completely back up and running. Thank you very much for your patience while we work to resolve this matter. Please stay tuned to this space for more details, and we’ll update you again as soon as we can.

For further information, please refer to updates on PlayStation.com our @PlayStationEU twitter feed.

*Update 2*

Via us.playstation.com (*Thanks to facanferff for the tip via Twitter*)

*PlayStation Network Service Outage* 4/21/2011 (21/4/2011 *for non Americans*)

*







*.

Thank you very much for your patience while we work to resolve this matter.

During this time you may:

*Not be able to access the PlayStation®Store
Have difficulty signing in to the PlayStation®Network
Not be able to play online games
See a maintenance page when attempting to access the PlayStation®Network*

Note: When you log into the PlayStation Network, a message may appear which states, “the PlayStation Network has been suspended”. This does not mean that your account has been suspended; it simply means the PlayStation Network has been taken offline. Please wait until the maintenance window has passed before attempting to connect to the PlayStation Network again. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*AnonNews - Everything Anonymous*


----------



## Bakkerbaard (Apr 21, 2011)

What's the point?
All Sony needs to do is get word out that it's services are being marred by hackers and these Anonymous people are back to just being a nuisance to paying customers.
In fact, to me and probably alot of people that have da intarnets, they already are.

It's always fun getting dragged into somebody else's war, isn't it?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Bakkerbaard said:


> What's the point?
> All Sony needs to do is get word out that it's services are being marred by hackers and these Anonymous people are back to just being a nuisance to paying customers.
> In fact, to me and probably alot of people that have da intarnets, they already are.
> 
> It's always fun getting dragged into somebody else's war, isn't it?


Looks like my free 2 days online with Mortal Kombat 9 are gone, ugh. Getting charged for online and having it taken away by strangers.


----------



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> Damn dude. These dudes are really pissed and by the way, they're not idiots or they wouldn't been able to shut down Sony servers and also they're the reason the god hates gay people sites are gone.
> 
> But yeah, video games is a bit much but hey Sony is stealing from us and the people seem to keep getting a bit madder and madder about it.
> 
> I can see why they're mad and stuff but they're probably going to get sued hardcore if anybody finds out who they may be.


Im not saying there stupid im just stating that there idiots for hacking in the first place, It stops a hell of alot of people from playing online with the community but lets be fair its taken them this long to hack it lol. Sony will probably come up with something to stop them from doing it again for a long time, I hope anyway.


----------



## Bakkerbaard (Apr 21, 2011)

Dev in need said:


> Looks like my free 2 days online with Mortal Kombat 9 are gone, ugh. Getting charged for online and having it taken away by strangers.


Charged for online?
As far as I know I'm so far not paying for going on the PSN. Aside from my standard internet-costs ofcourse. And the inordinate amounts I funnel into DLC I don't really need...

Anyway, IGN posted this on the issue:
PlayStation 3 Suffering From Widespread PSN Error [Update] - PS3 News at IGN
So far it seems hackers have nothing to do with it.
I advice PS3-users to check it out, apparantly issues with the clock can cause havock in your trophies. Slim issues appear unaffected.

Tarah!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

The article was posted last year....


----------



## Bakkerbaard (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for that painful correction. I clicked my way there from an artcile that did in fact refer to the current troubles and I blindly assumed it was about the same thing.
Sorry about that.
I'll leave the link there though, just in case somebody's wondering what went on with their Playstations last year...

That does mean we're back to hackers again, doesn't it? They couldn't have got me at a worse time really. I was busy setting up a brand new PS3 (one o' them slim ones that doesn't have any clock issues, I hear) and I need to get onto the PSN to get my account set up and my trophies back.

Edit: I guess I'll be leaving the whole post up there as it is, I seem to have misplaced the edit-button. :neutral:


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Update On PlayStation Network/Qriocity Services – PlayStation Blog

Ever heard of manufacter's websites?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

"Anon" is not the cause. Sony is not an unethical company "ripping us off" or "abusing the judicial system" and yes there is the new service of PSN Plus but I still haven't heard of any of my PS3-using friends saying they need to pay for online.

And no, before you say "but they clearly said external intrusion which means hackers!" you're probably wrong. It could be anything. A DoS or DDoS attack on Sony servers is improbable as the massive server farms that run the Sony online services are able to handle it. It doesn't mean that they didn't target some Master Server however, or perhaps they didn't do any DDoS attack at all but an actual intrusion as they say. Perhaps it was the work of a viral attack or even physical destruction (external can still mean it's a non-employee) 

I agree with hasseli with looking at Sony's sites and not a place like IGN. 

TL;DR: There are other reasons for this problem than you are thinking of.


----------



## Bakkerbaard (Apr 21, 2011)

No need to be snappy about it, I just ran into the article.
If I'm not _playing_ games, I'm reading about them. I saw the article and I figured people'd be interested in it... this was before I ever read the date on it too.

Is "snappy" a word, by the way? I wanted to say "snide".


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

My apologies _*Bakkerbaard*_ if you found my behaviour distasteful. I was commenting on the views of all the posters in this thread, I intended to make no "snide" remark solely on you posting a link from IGN, I have no qualms about that. In fact I intended to make no negative comment to anyone. 
This is a public forum, people will disagree with you. If you wish to think I was being "snappy" that is your opinion. I was merely stating how I believed some people to be misinformed.

My point still stands.


----------



## Fufu_33 psn (Mar 18, 2011)

So i heard that psn is down and it has been 3 days and now im hearing that somebody named anonymous. Is this true?

Why are they attacking sony.. Xbox is way worse than ps3.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Psn is down?*

It's true that it's down.

Both SCEA and SCEE are acknowledging service outages for the PlayStation Network (as is our own PS3, for that matter -- we just wanted to play Castle Crashers for a few minutes!). Users have been reporting inability to sign in to PSN since yesterday, and a thread on the EU PlayStation site calls out specific issues with Qriocity, PlayStation Store, and account management. On Twitter, Sony said PSN is "down for maintenance."

That message board thread will be updated, Sony says, when there's more information on the outages (like when they'll end). Right now it's just one useful post followed by seven pages of complaints, and complaints about complaints.

Update: The PlayStation Blog now reports that "it may be a full day or two before we're able to get the service completely back up and running."


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes all the information JMPC described is available within this thread or on Sony's official site. I trust they can get it up and running soon but the question is: are they going to fix whatever problem that caused this so that it may not happen again?


----------



## Bakkerbaard (Apr 21, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> My apologies _*Bakkerbaard*_ if you found my behaviour distasteful. I was commenting on the views of all the posters in this thread, I intended to make no "snide" remark solely on you posting a link from IGN, I have no qualms about that. In fact I intended to make no negative comment to anyone.
> This is a public forum, people will disagree with you. If you wish to think I was being "snappy" that is your opinion. I was merely stating how I believed some people to be misinformed.
> 
> My point still stands.


Don't worry about it mate. My English doesn't extend far enough to find the correct word to replace "snappy" or "snide" and it referred more to Haseli's post than yours. 
Any which way, I'm having a bad couple of days on top of this issue. I should refrain from posting really. 
Let's pretend this bit never happened. I'm just too tightly wound right now. :wink:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Bakkerbaard said:


> Don't worry about it mate. My English doesn't extend far enough to find the correct word to replace "snappy" or "snide" and it referred more to Haseli's post than yours.
> Any which way, I'm having a bad couple of days on top of this issue. I should refrain from posting really.
> Let's pretend this bit never happened. I'm just too tightly wound right now. :wink:


That is fine. I am a member of a team so I carry the banner of the site's pride with me. I just wanted to make sure that in any way if you were not satisfied with my posting then you at least understood I felt remorse.

Feel free to return when you like
Cheers.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Bakkerbaard said:


> Charged for online?
> As far as I know I'm so far not paying for going on the PSN. Aside from my standard internet-costs ofcourse. And the inordinate amounts I funnel into DLC I don't really need...
> 
> Anyway, IGN posted this on the issue:
> ...


PlayStation®Plus - Get PlayStation®Plus Exclusives from PlayStation®Network
Shoryuken - Rumor - Mortal Kombat 9 to Require Pass Code to Play Online

Mortal Kombat 9 needs a online pass and playstation plus is 50 dollars. If you rent or buy mk9 used you will have to pay for online.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Um, what?

Any game does not need Playstation+ to play.
And if you buy your game fresh copy, not used (unless the guy you buy it from haven't used the online pass for his account), you'll get your online pass.

Playing games online on PSN doesn't require PSN+. Some games might have online codes which you need to play internet, but that only means that you cannot buy them used, or if you do, you can ofcourse buy your online pass from the Store.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

hasseli said:


> Um, what?
> 
> Any game does not need Playstation+ to play.
> And if you buy your game fresh copy, not used (unless the guy you buy it from haven't used the online pass for his account), you'll get your online pass.
> ...


Understand what I'm saying, Mortal Kombat Has to USE a CODE to get ONLINE to work. So if you buy it used or rent it you'll have to pay 10 dollars for online. 

Next time read what I said.

PlayStation Plus is SOMETHING I PAID FOR and these hackers took that away and this 10 dollar online pass I paid for is something I paid for to play Mortal Kombat 9 online, UFC 2010 does this same thing its called hating companies that rent games and sell them used.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> Understand what I'm saying, Mortal Kombat Has to USE a CODE to get ONLINE to work. So if you buy it used or rent it you'll have to pay 10 dollars for online.
> 
> Next time read what I said.
> 
> PlayStation Plus is SOMETHING I PAID FOR and these hackers took that away and this 10 dollar online pass I paid for is something I paid for to play Mortal Kombat 9 online, UFC 2010 does this same thing its called hating companies that rent games and sell them used.


I fail to see how they "took that away" when you just need to wait for the service to return to normal to play. They also don't hate the retailers, but the game companies know they don't make much money if any from them so they encourage you to buy their games brand new.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

They also make profit from you buying it used... which makes a lot of game companies angry.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From Update on PlayStation Network and Qriocity – PlayStation Blog


> .......... Although we are still investigating the details of this incident, we believe that an unauthorized person has obtained the following information that you provided: name, address (city, state, zip), country, email address, birthdate, PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login, and handle/PSN online ID. It is also possible that your profile data, including purchase history and billing address (city, state, zip), and your PlayStation Network/Qriocity password security answers may have been obtained. If you have authorized a sub-account for your dependent, the same data with respect to your dependent may have been obtained. *While there is no evidence at this time that credit card data was taken, we cannot rule out the possibility.* If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained.
> 
> *For your security, we encourage you to be especially aware of email, telephone, and postal mail scams that ask for personal or sensitive information. Sony will not contact you in any way, including by email, asking for your credit card number, social security number or other personally identifiable information.* If you are asked for this information, you can be confident Sony is not the entity asking. When the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services are fully restored, we strongly recommend that you log on and change your password. Additionally, if you use your PlayStation Network or Qriocity user name or password for other unrelated services or accounts, we strongly recommend that you change them, as well.




From Sony admits utter PSN failure: your personal data has been stolen


> Sony has finally come clean about the "external intrusion" that has caused the company to take down the PlayStation Network service, and the news is almost as bad as it can possibly get. The hackers have all your personal information, although Sony is still unsure about whether your credit card data is safe. Everything else on file when it comes to your account is in the hands of the hackers.
> 
> In other words, Sony's security has failed in a spectacular fashion, and we're just now finding out about it. In both practical and PR terms, this is a worst-case scenario.
> 
> ...




From I'm a moderator over at PSX-Scene.com - The real reason PSN is down


> Ok, I've seen a bunch of speculation of why people think PSN is down, and I thought I should just post what the community knows in comparison to what Sony is telling everyone. *The truth is, there was a new CFW (custom firmware) released known as Rebug. It essentially turns a retail console into a dev console (not fully, but gives you a lot of the same options that usually dev's only have access to).* Anyway, this new CFW was quickly figured out by 3rd parties (not Rebug) to give CFW users access to the PSN network again via the dev networks. With a little manipulation of the URL's through a proxy server you could get your hacked console back online. Not that big of a deal, right? Well, it also turns out that some people over at NGU found out that you could provide fake CC# info and the authenticity of the information was never checked as you were on Sony's private developer PSN network (essentially a network that Sony trusted). What happened next was extreme piracy of PSN content. Sony realizing the issue here shut down the network. Now, before you go freaking out about the latest information posted about Kotaku, no ones personal information was accessible via this hack. Not to say they couldn't get it, but no one is admitting to it being available. Anyway, that's the real reason for the PSN downtime. Sony is now rebuilding all of it's PSN servers to be more secure and (hopefully) make sure the CFW users cannot get online anymore.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Talk about a PR nightmare, which is it they hackers have personal data or they don't?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Sony being vague about the extent of the damage is their way of breaking it to us gently that their members' private details are now out in the open. I see a massive class action lawsuit coming.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

First: it is my understanding that Sony always was "clean" with the problem, at least they always stated that there was an external intrusion and such, people over-react when they don't have all the details at the soonest possible moment, when really they probably never did have all the details until recently, so they are blamed for hiding things or being "vague". Second, Sony said the personal information *may* have been _compromised_ which means it's not definitive and it also means that they might have had access, but didn't steal anything. 
Third: that 'PSX-Scene moderator' quote doesn't make sense. You can't access a 'developer network' because they don't have one. They go to the company/building and work with software or an intranet if anything and even if it does exist, you need specialized software the console does not have embedded inside of it. In short, the claims this person made are most likely not true. While it could be true the custom firmware exists, it probably only gives you debug options and such.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

The custom firmware does exist since it was that which triggered this attack (I.e. Sonys attack on the ps3 jailbreak's maker)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> The custom firmware does exist since it was that which triggered this attack (I.e. Sonys attack on the ps3 jailbreak's maker)


Yes I know it could exist, that's why I said that. I doubt Sony will do anything to improve their security as they say. It's not easy or quick to totally reconstruct their framework.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

-WOLF- said:


> It's not easy or quick to totally reconstruct their framework


That's what they've been working on over the last few days, trying to fix their security holes to make the network more difficult to break into. Too late for the millions of members who have had their details stolen though.

Remember that Sony is the company who secretly installed rootkits on people's computers and only admitted when they were found out and repeatedly sued in 2005-2007. They will want to keep the details of this latest incident under wraps until they're forced to come clean, which is why they prefer vague terms like "may have been compromised" rather than admitting the full extent of the problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

koala said:


> That's what they've been working on over the last few days, trying to fix their security holes to make the network more difficult to break into. Too late for the millions of members who have had their details stolen though.
> 
> Remember that Sony is the company who secretly installed rootkits on people's computers and only admitted when they were found out and repeatedly sued in 2005-2007. They will want to keep the details of this latest incident under wraps until they're forced to come clean, which is why they prefer vague terms like "may have been compromised" rather than admitting the full extent of the problem.


Why do they always_ have _to be clandestine and vague? Could it be that Sony has already truly given all the details? Why not believe them? "May have been compromised" seems like a very likely situation as much as "was definitely compromised". There are no more details to divulge, I don't see why you don't get that, everything has already been said.

If you have any business sense, you'd know that it isn't a bad thing to want to hide these types of incidence. You'd want your business's integrity to be kept as intact as possible.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

-WOLF- said:


> If you have any business sense,


By the way, I wanted to clarify with this: it is not meant to be insulting. I was saying if you were running your own business, I'd assume you'd think the same way. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for unlocking my thread.

And 

I and everybody else I know have discombobulated are Debit Cards that where on the Sony Servers. So EVERYBODY that had any personal information mainly CC numbers should shut 'em down soon.

The hackers are out to take us for all they can, they're not here to help what so ever.

Good day.

Dev.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Are the PSN Server hackers back?(Updated)*



> *First off, we want to again thank you for your patience. We know that the PlayStation Network and Qriocity outage has been frustrating for you. We know you are upset, and so we are taking steps to make our services safer and more secure than ever before. We sincerely regret any inconvenience or concern this outage has caused, and rest assured that we’re going to get the services back online as quickly as we can.*
> 
> We received a number of questions and comments yesterday and early today relating to the criminal intrusion into our network. We’d like to address some of the most common questions today.
> 
> ...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for the information. Not surprisingly, very little new information has been said. I am pleased that they are attempting to apprehend the person(s) responsible and like I said before, they did not admit to any personal information being stolen, merely the possibility of it being there.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Thank you for the information. Not surprisingly, very little new information has been said. I am pleased that they are attempting to apprehend the person(s) responsible and like I said before, they did not admit to any personal information being stolen, merely the possibility of it being there.


Yes anytime, the reason I'm upset now is I just got paid and my debit card was on that and they I guess attacked me too. Because my 400 dollars isn't on their anymore. When I check it with the phone number it says you have zero dollars and yesterday I checked it like when I got paid and it was their I didn't spend anything. I forgot change cards over from new to old and that I had the old one in my ps3 account. Ugh 

400 Dollars I'll never see again. And Adecco doesn't even care. I'm just going to quite my job.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting that info.

I just hope that the hackers can't crack the encryption used as any encryption can be broken technically. The time, skill and effort it would take depends on the encryption itself...

P.S. Sorry to hear about your money being stolen Dev. You should check your statement to see where it went...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/27/qa-1-for-playstation-network-and-qriocity-services/

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/28/qa-2-for-playstation-network-and-qriocity-services/


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Dev, why haven't you contacted your debit card's provider? You are not responsible about your card stolen and used wrong - they should contact you if any wrong usage seems to happen.

If this really happened, you must contact your card's provider, tell them the situation and also ask them why they didn't do anything to your card, since they absolutely have known the assault in PSN.
(in my opinion, when this kind of things happen, banks/etc. should be aware of wrong usage of the card)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

hasseli said:


> Dev, why haven't you contacted your debit card's provider? You are not responsible about your card stolen and used wrong - they should contact you if any wrong usage seems to happen.
> 
> If this really happened, you must contact your card's provider, tell them the situation and also ask them why they didn't do anything to your card, since they absolutely have known the assault in PSN.
> (in my opinion, when this kind of things happen, banks/etc. should be aware of wrong usage of the card)


I did, I guess they're sending me a new card with my money.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Press Release: Some PlayStation Network and Qriocity Services to be Available This We*

*http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/30/press-release-some-playstation-network-and-qriocity-services-to-be-available-this-week/*
*Press Release: Some PlayStation Network and Qriocity Services to be Available This Week

+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media




SOME PLAYSTATION®NETWORK AND QRIOCITY™ SERVICES TO BE AVAILABLE THIS WEEK
Phased Global Rollout of Services to Begin Regionally;
System Security Enhanced to Provide Greater Protection of Personal Information

Click to expand...

*


> Tokyo, May 1, 2011 – Sony Computer Entertainment (SCE) and Sony Network Entertainment International (SNEI, the company) announced they will shortly begin a phased restoration by region of PlayStation®Network and Qriocity™ services, beginning with gaming, music and video services to be turned on. The company also announced both a series of immediate steps to enhance security across the network and a new customer appreciation program to thank its customers for their patience and loyalty.
> 
> Following a criminal cyber-attack on the company’s data-center located in San Diego, California, U.S.A., SNEI quickly turned off the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services, engaged multiple expert information security firms over the course of several days and conducted an extensive audit of the system. Since then, the company has implemented a variety of new security measures to provide greater protection of personal information. SNEI and its third-party experts have conducted extensive tests to verify the security strength of the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services. With these measures in place, SCE and SNEI plan to start a phased rollout by region of the services shortly. The initial phase of the rollout will include, but is not limited to, the following:
> Restoration of Online game-play across the PlayStation®3 (PS3) and PSP® (PlayStation®Portable) systems
> ...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you again for the information. I am happy to hear they're so speedy about this.

Hopefully no problems arise in fixing the security.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*PlayStation Network Security Update*

+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media




> On Tuesday, April 26 we shared that some information that was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network. Once again, we’d like to apologize to the many users who were inconvenienced and worried about this situation.
> 
> We want to state this again given the increase in speculation about credit card information being used fraudulently. One report indicated that a group tried to sell millions of credit card numbers back to Sony. To my knowledge there is no truth to this report of a list, or that Sony was offered an opportunity to purchase the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

this thread reminds me i have to report my credit card stolen before my next payday -_- being without money will suck for a bit


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Squeezit - doesn't they let you get some money from ATM before they kills your card? That sucks.  hope you have enough cash to get over it until you get new card.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

hasseli said:


> Squeezit - doesn't they let you get some money from ATM before they kills your card? That sucks.  hope you have enough cash to get over it until you get new card.


Yes, actually when this ordeal started i withdrew all my money from my checking account. And they won't be able to touch my savings account without calling wells fargo and saying certain things. 

I had a case of fraud on my account before, so I had it set up so that if i have no money in my checking account I cannot overdraft. So currently they have the ability to rob me of $0.84 if they choose to 
It's just a hassle to get a new card is all. But it's better than the alternative of having my credit card stolen.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sony’s Response to the U.S. House of Representatives*

+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media



> Today, the Subcommittee on Commerce, Manufacturing and Trade of the U.S. House of Representatives Committee on Energy and Commerce held a hearing in Washington, DC on “The Threat of Data Theft to American Consumers.”
> 
> Kazuo Hirai, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Sony Computer Entertainment America, submitted written answers to questions posed by the subcommittee about the large-scale, criminal cyber-attack we have experienced. We wanted to share those answers with you (click here).
> 
> ...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

From my city's local newspaper:



> A proposed class-action suit in excess of $1 billion has been launched in Toronto on behalf of about one million Canadians against Sony Corporation and its PlayStation and Qriocity networks for breach of privacy and negligence.


Metro - Lawsuit filed against Sony


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> From my city's local newspaper:
> 
> 
> Metro - Lawsuit filed against Sony


Damn.. Sony is learning the hard way, what happens when you take linux from people that and ps2 game support. Maybe?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Xbox Live fans have gotten so much ammunition over this that I think they could win a console debate ATM xD

You get what you pay for lol

I just feel sorry for the users, they already put up with a poor Internet gaming service compared to Live with it's dedicated servers (which come at a price however). Sony however, deserve what is coming at them from their actions


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Xbox Live fans have gotten so much ammunition over this that I think they could win a console debate ATM xD
> 
> You get what you pay for lol
> 
> I just feel sorry for the users, they already put up with a poor Internet gaming service compared to Live with it's dedicated servers (which come at a price however). Sony however, deserve what is coming at them from their actions


Yeah Sony is greedy all right woops, $ony..

I would like OtherOS back, PS2 game support and my usb ports and what else... 

Yeah, what the guy said above better online support and servers. I hope the peps from Canada sue them good.

Sony Only Does Failing. 

What have we learned today class? 

Being greedy does what in the long run?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

#YouTube

As you wait for PSN to come back.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Members Look at Threat of Data Theft | C-SPAN


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Important Step for Service Restoration*

*+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media*


> Today our global network and security teams at Sony Network Entertainment and Sony Computer Entertainment began the final stages of internal testing of the new system, an important step towards restoring PlayStation Network and Qriocity services.
> 
> As previously mentioned, we’ve been working around the clock to rebuild the network and enhance protections of your personal data. It’s our top priority to ensure your data is safe when you begin using the services again.
> 
> We understand that many of you are eager to again enjoy the PlayStation Network and Qriocity entertainment services that you love, so we wanted you to be aware of this milestone and our progress. We will provide additional updates as soon as we can.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sony Offering Free ‘AllClear ID Plus’ Identity Theft Protection*

* in the United States through Debix, Inc.*

*+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media*


> Last weekend, Sony Computer Entertainment announced that we will provide complimentary enrollment in an identity theft protection program. Here are the details of this program for PlayStation Network and Qriocity account holders in the United States only. We are working to make similar programs available in other countries/territories where applicable. Information will be posted on local websites/blogs when available.
> 
> Sony Computer Entertainment and Sony Network Entertainment International have made arrangements with Debix, Inc., one of the industry’s most reputable identity protection firms, to offer AllClear ID Plus at no cost to PlayStation Network and Qriocity account holders for 12 months from the time an account holder registers for the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*A Letter from Howard Stringer*

*+ Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media*

*Please see below for a letter from Howard Stringer:*


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I know this has been a frustrating time for all of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube - SONY PlayStation Blog Updates.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube - SONY PlayStation 3 - Service Restoration (Update)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube - Sony considers offering reward to help catch hackers


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube - Third attack against Sony planned


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> YouTube - Third attack against Sony planned


everytime they hack they leave a trail. this time Sony is prepared for it.

I wonder if they're dumb enough to attack again?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Squeezit said:


> everytime they hack they leave a trail. this time Sony is prepared for it.
> 
> I wonder if they're dumb enough to attack again?


I just bet they're.. I hope sony nails them good.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dev in need said:


> I just bet they're.. I hope sony nails them good.


They won't attack unless they are prepared to cover it somehow.

I just wish they could attack Sony and not the users of the PSN.

I'd wish them luck then :grin:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> They won't attack unless they are prepared to cover it somehow.
> 
> I just wish they could attack Sony and not the users of the PSN.
> 
> I'd wish them luck then :grin:


All I want is psn back, I think sony should probably leave these guys alone next time. This probably wasn't the best idea to sue the hacker dude. but hey they should of known.. I just want online to come back. I'd hate to have to buy MS Xbox360 Slim being. I hate their Disk Drive and Disks, *if MS Xbox360 could change their Disk Drive and Disk I'd get one*.

Being MS Xbox360 has better software then Sony PlayStation 3, I need a System that doesn't eat my disk when bumped. I still don't understand why MS didn't change that disk drive when the made the damn slim.

I guess they enjoyed their system breaking disks, kids do jump around a lot and bam disk is done. 60 dollar is a lot of money for a game to buy the same one over and over.

Thats why I didn't buy the 360.

Other wise I would of been done with sony and their bull crap, I put up with it because I enjoy having a Blu-ray player and the games are made on Blu-Ray disk and the Drive is safe to bump while the disk is spinning. 

Anyways.

I need online back. 

I'd hate to have to buy a Wii 2 HD .. hahaha..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have never lost a disk in any of my Xboxs and I have had different versions since 2005 lol (premium, arcade & elite) with just one RRoD so the problems aren't much of an issue if you have an intercooler (to keep it cool).

I move my xbox around sometimes and it has been shaken before so I am skeptical about what you say. Though the new slim may be different (just get a cheaper Elite if that is the case, they have a cooler chip than the old model and are less likely to go wrong then a slim which has a lot more new features)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have, err well my son has, he pulls on the controller with the cord attached and has ruined 2 disks so far................


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> I have never lost a disk in any of my Xboxs and I have had different versions since 2005 lol (premium, arcade & elite) with just one RRoD so the problems aren't much of an issue if you have an intercooler (to keep it cool).
> 
> *I move my xbox around sometimes and it has been shaken before so I am skeptical about what you say*. Though the new slim may be different (just get a cheaper Elite if that is the case, they have a cooler chip than the old model and are less likely to go wrong then a slim which has a lot more new features)


You can be skeptical all you want, have your xbox360 in the floor with kids running around and jumping you'll end up with a ring laser burn in your disk. 

And I'm skeptical about these Intercoolers for gaming systems, the one I had for the ps3 SLIM lasted probably 2 weeks and the fans break. What a waste I know Nyko is a horrible company for sure. 

But I'm Never going to buy a xbox360 with that terrible disk drive and out-of-date disk format. No thank you.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube - Xbox 360 Slim Destroys Disc


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Out of date disk format ?

What do PCs use as long as they have the space xD


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Out of date disk format ?
> 
> What do PCs use as long as they have the space xD


I don't buy disks for the pc.

All digital and I keep my gaming on gaming systems. 

Dvds are out-dated.

I only use blu-ray disks.

On yeah and my WD Elments SE 750 external hard drive keeps stuff pretty well. 

Dvds are a thing of the past for me. No need for them anymore.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

To everyone their own.

This thread is getting off topic so we'd better steer it back on topic else the mods might have to close it or something lol


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Perhaps one of the last comments about the Xbox 360 before we should move it to a new thread is that the 250GB HDD that comes with the Slim should give you enough space to install games to the HDD to prevent the disk scratching. 

Sony needs to get this situation under control. It's been over 2 weeks now?


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm disappointed with the removal of otherOS and the lack of USBs in the slim, but otherwise I'm happy with my PS3 and tbh Sony in general. Its the hackers that are the problem, if they would just keep their noses out of things that don't belong to them then this would not have happened.

While I'm not defending Sony over the attack or any of their actions, I think hackers need to take a look at what they are doing to innocent users. Also, when they managed to hack into the console itself, why couldn't they keep it to themselves? If they hadn't posted it all over the internet, then the hacker could have done what he wanted with his own console, and no one else would be affected.

I hate hackers :sigh:


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

@afccral666

do you have any idea why this last attack was done? it wasn't done "against Sony"(well obvious it was against Sony but it wasn't for "FREEDOM!" or FIGHT THE POWER!!") or nothing, it was purely for gaining wealth, stealing credit cards and sell them forward, maybe sell e-mails for spammers. This attack wasn't ever showed by hackers that "we are doing this against Sony", no. You might mess this with George "GeoHot" Hotz who jailbreaked+shared the tools for it. But it is not him who made this attack. Neither (as they say), was not Anonymous hacker group (the original one) which had make DoS attacks to Sony's servers, but they backed off because they realized it won't help US, CUSTOMERS by keeping us from online and multiplayer games.

I am not either defending hackers but I'm just asking, where would we be without hackers? Any corporation wouldn't create any firewalls etc., and when SOMEONE gets the idea to steal something, he would get EVERYTHING without even a chance him to get caught. Thats my opinion in nutshell. 

PS. Sony has told that PSN is going to be 100% back up not later than 31. day (this month). Some online access can be available before that too, but thats just possibility. Lets see, if that opening day just keeps going forward and forward...


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I figured it was an attack against Sony due to the GeoHot situation, to turn people against Sony and stop buying their products.

I agree hackers will keep companies on their toes with our details, but it would be better if hackers worked for the companies themselves to allow them to check their security, rather than a malicious external attack like this one.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Pach-Attack! Video Game, Episode 215 - PSN Special HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Play On – PSN Restoration Begins Now*


> PlayStation Blog : The official PlayStation Blog for news updates on PlayStation Network, PlayStation 3, PSP and NGP





-WOLF- said:


> Pach-Attack! Video Game, Episode 215 - PSN Special HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


YouTube - PlayStation Network Restoration Announcement - Kazuo Hirai (With Video)



> We have been working on a new PS3 system software update that requires all PSN users to change their password once PlayStation Network is restored. The update (v3.61) is mandatory and is available now.





> Thank you for your patience and encouragement over the last few weeks. As covered in the post from earlier today, you can now update the firmware on your PS3 and change your password. Kazuo Hirai just announced that we have begun the phased restoration by region of some of the services.





> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-–-psn-restoration-begins-now/





> https://twitter.com/#!/PlayStation





> PlayStationEU PlayStation Blog EU by PlayStation
> #PSN services are now being restored in Europe, New Zealand,
> Australia, Mexico and South America.
> 2 hours ago
> ...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Warning: PSN Attacked Again (Minor Network Breach)*

An Important Message From Sony’s Chief Information Security Officer

+ Posted by Philip Reitinger // SVP & Chief Information Security Officer, Sony Group.






> We want to let you know that we have detected attempts on Sony Entertainment Network, PlayStation Network and Sony Online Entertainment (“Networks”) services to test a massive set of sign-in IDs and passwords against our network database. These attempts appear to include a large amount of data obtained from one or more compromised lists from other companies, sites or other sources. In this case, given that the data tested against our network consisted of sign-in ID-password pairs, and that the overwhelming majority of the pairs resulted in failed matching attempts, it is likely the data came from another source and not from our Networks. We have taken steps to mitigate the activity.
> Less than one tenth of one percent (0.1%) of our PSN, SEN and SOE audience may have been affected. There were approximately 93,000 accounts globally (PSN/SEN: approximately 60,000 accounts; SOE: approximately 33,000) where the attempts succeeded in verifying those accounts’ valid sign-in IDs and passwords, and we have temporarily locked these accounts. Only a small fraction of these 93,000 accounts showed additional activity prior to being locked. We are currently reviewing those accounts for unauthorized access, and will provide more updates as we have them. Please note, if you have a credit card associated with your account, your credit card number is not at risk. We will work with any users whom we confirm have had unauthorized purchases made to restore amounts in the PSN/SEN or SOE wallet.
> As a preventative measure, we are requiring secure password resets for those PSN/SEN accounts that had both a sign-in ID and password match through this attempt. If you are in the small group of PSN/SEN users who may have been affected, you will receive an email from us at the address associated with your account that will prompt you to reset your password.
> Similarly, the SOE accounts that were matched have been temporarily turned off. If you are among the small group of affected SOE customers, you will receive an email from us at the address associated with your account that will advise you on next steps in order to validate your account credentials and have your account turned back on.
> We want to take this opportunity to remind our consumers about the increasingly common threat of fraudulent activity online, as well as the importance of having a strong password and having a username/password combination that is not associated with other online services or sites. We encourage you to choose unique, hard-to-guess passwords and always look for unusual activity in your account.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

2012_dmca_exemption_requests_no_appendix.pdf


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> 2012_dmca_exemption_requests_no_appendix.pdf


This paired with SOPA could kill online communities :frown:

Edit: I uploaded the PDF here if you are one of those people afraid of outside sources.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Laxer said:


> This paired with SOPA could kill online communities :frown:
> 
> Edit: I uploaded the PDF here if you are one of those people afraid of outside sources.


I found that PDF, thats my media fire page.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sony PS3 OtherOS Class Action Update*



SonyPS3-180.pdf


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> I found that PDF, thats my media fire page.


I am aware of this,

just some people here prefer to not download external files due to possible security issues.

I wonder what the online world will become in the upcoming years...

This is no way limited to just console or gaming but computing/networks as a whole. :mblah:


----------

